# A Halloween Treat



## Clark (Nov 8, 2014)

That Friday Christine and I hiked around Maroon Bells morning and mid day. Had the place to ourselves.
It was just us and the sheriff officer that pulled me over for speeding. Lol.

We used chemical hand warmers early on, as it was in the low 30s upon arrival. With bagged lunches and candy bars,
we put in over six hours at about 9500ft. above sea level.
About thirty minutes along the trail, we were somewhat shocked to see a rather fun character amongst the rock piles.

My wife had an intimate fifteen minutes with a couple of these furry buggars.
She shot these handheld with the 7D and 100-400mm. in shutter priority.
It was a treat to get these so easily.


American Pika
_Ochotona princeps_





































She had a blast. And was lucky to get nice light.
At the end of the hike, I wanted to get another look at Maroon Bells before we left.
As luck would have it, there was a moose feeding in the water.
What kind of trick does it take to get bull moose and pika on same hike???












I think she shot the moose with 5Diii.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 8, 2014)

Awesome photos. Thanks.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 8, 2014)

Great photos as always. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 8, 2014)

Nic pics and critters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2014)

A good session, for sure!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2014)

Ticket!? :viking: 

 Pika-chu! thanks for sharing


----------



## kellyincville (Nov 8, 2014)

What a wonderful hike around the bells! Lucky you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 8, 2014)

So cute. Take me with you on your next wilderness trip.


----------



## abax (Nov 8, 2014)

Lovely shots of the pikes...such cute little critters. I think it might be wise
to be very courteous to bull moose this time of year. They can be a wee bit
cranky.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2014)

Cool photos!!!! Nice lens  !!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Nov 9, 2014)

What a great day! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2014)

Clark said:


> It was just us and the sheriff officer that pulled me over for speeding. Lol.



Hey, I thought you said you had to really work to get pulled over in Colorado? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Nov 9, 2014)

The LEO was in front of me. He wasn't going fast enough, so I closed the gap and tailgated to push him faster.
When we got to 13mph over the speed limit, he pulled over and let me by. Then he turned on the flashing lights.
He was polite. I was polite.
He had talking points. I had talking points.
No ticket and we shook hands. I love Colorado. The quality of life blows away anything in NJ.


I gotta get back to you about the eagles.


----------

